# SEPTENBER'S SPECKLED START at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 3, 2018*

*IN THE NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*_By: Randy Brown - Lodge Manager​_





​
We applaud our guests, as Bay Flats Lodge, once again, matches their donations. Since its inception, funds provided by CCAâ€™s Building Conservation Trust (BCT) have proven to be incredibly impactful in the world of marine habitat conservation. Through a highly successful matching funds program, BCT has garnered over $18 million towards over 40 projects, all being placed in our waters.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**FRIDAY - Aug 31st*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - What a fabulous day with great new customers in the hauling business - crude, fuel, you name it, they do it! Welcome to Texas, and to Bay Flats Lodge, and we hope to host your groups again.






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Side-splitting day from laughing and catching with Bo, Bruce and Eric today. These guys kept me rolling all day long, and they were none too bad with the fishing rods either. They filled the box today with trout, redfish, and black drum, and they had a great time doing it!






​
*SUNDAY - Sept 2nd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Relief from the scorching heat all morning as we dodged storms and rain and enjoyed the cloud cover, and we were able to box a three-man limit of Speckled Trout and a bonus Redfish. September is looking good right now, and we hope the good fortune continues without the threat of tropical bullies. God bless and happy Labor Day weekend!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Getting kids addicted one at a time! 12 year-old Holly got all she could handle today, and her parents and I enjoyed watching the show! Thereâ€™s absolutely nothing more fulfilling than seeing kids enjoying the sport of fishing, especially in such a special place as our own San Antonio Bay system.






​
*SEPTEMBERâ€™S SPECKLED START​*We made it through June and July this year without being scorched to death, but the sun Gods really strapped it to us in August. We didnâ€™t have much precipitation to speak of, and bay water temperatures almost matched that of the air temperature around here. But if there is any truth to the old adage that history does repeat itself, then September should begin to show us a cooling trend toward the later part of the month. Thatâ€™s right, September marks the month on the Texas coastal calendar when Mother Nature finally considers turning down the heat in her summertime oven.

Weâ€™ll look this month for the Coastal Bend region of Texas to receive this yearâ€™s first notable cool front that should, in turn, provide some badly needed rainfall across the state, and to drop daytime coastal temperatures down into the 80â€™s. Even if itâ€™s not for but a very brief few days, it will be greatly appreciated by all. We should also be able to anticipate some cooler water temperatures and less sunshine as a result of a possible increase in cloud cover.

In addition to a cooling climate, another transition also begins taking place this month. It is in September that we routinely begin seeing a gradual rise in the daily tide levels as we work our way toward October. Because of this, anglers should start looking for September trout and redfish in many of the area back lakes as the higher tides become more prevalent, starting early each morning in shallow water with small top water baits and then moving to deeper water while throwing soft-plastics as the surface bite diminishes. Lately, anglers have located the red bite over soft sand and mild mud, with an occasional mixture of shell provided as structure â€" key ingredients that can all be found in our back lake areas.

Recurring mild and brief northern frontal passages along the Texas coast throughout the month of September will not only signal moderate drops in temperature, but also of modest conditions that influence the ever-popular greening effect upon our Texas coastal waters. With the approach of autumn beginning this month, we might very well be looking forward to what could possibly become some of this yearâ€™s most remarkable fishing to-date. I hope youâ€™ll join us as we look to enjoy some of the benefits offered by cooler conditions, and the rewards of some heated September action. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Wonderful place and facilities! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was awesome - very helpful and knowledgable! Your Lodge truly rates at the highest category in quality! - *George O. 9/1/18*

Randy and the kitchen staff were great! I always enjoy the kitchen staff - they make it fun! Capt. Steven was great! I actually requested Steve this time - he is a great guide! As always, the food was top-notch! I have been to the Lodge three or four times, and I am never disappointed! - *Chris C. 8/31/18*

Our fishing experience was very enjoyable. Our guide, Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt, was very professional and pleasant to be on a boat with. He made the experience fun and laid back - had very positive interaction with the customers. Would love to go fishing with Capt. 'Lil John again, and would recommend him to other clients. The meals were very pleasant. The staff was very professional and friendly. Enjoyed the environment that was provided. Very pleasant rooms and living quarters made the trip real relaxing. A very big thank you for the professionalism of your whole staff. The time at your lodge was very relaxing an laid back. - *Billy R. 8/30/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.36 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday 60 % Precip. / 0.15 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Cloudy skies late. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms mainly in the morning. High 87F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
Copious moisture and a weak upper level disturbance will contribute to the continued development of scattered showers and thunderstorms Monday. The chance for showers and thunderstorms will peak Tuesday and Wednesday across the coastal waters as deeper moisture moves into the area. The coverage of showers and thunderstorms is expected to be lower Thursday. All marine interests in the Gulf of Mexico should closely monitor for any further development of Potential Tropical Cyclone Seven across the eastern to northern Gulf through Wednesday. Further development and the track of the system could potentially impact the current marine forecast. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------

